
Microsoft Smacks Down Google Apps in Attack Video - rbanffy
http://gizmodo.com/5886942/microsoft-smacks-down-google-apps-in-new-video
======
pedalpete
entertaining, but I wish the singer had subtitles, I was missing much of what
he was saying.

